# highlights =)



## xobaby89 (Jun 28, 2009)

*i'm goin to get my hair done tuesday & i needd help! (well, jus your opinion =) 








so those are the two colors i'm getting, darkkk brown & a really bright blonde









but what about a caramel color in there too?*​ 
*i cannot decide what i want to do.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







HELP! =)*​


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 28, 2009)

I think that a caramel thrown in their would be so pretty!!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 28, 2009)

agree, add caramel too!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jun 28, 2009)

yes i would either add caramel or another shade of blonde, like a medium neutral.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 30, 2009)

I had this done not to long ago! I really liked it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had a Deep Red/Brown in my hair, though. Not super noticeable in the picture.


----------



## xobaby89 (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I had this done not to long ago! I really liked it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had a Deep Red/Brown in my hair, though. Not super noticeable in the picture.



_

 
wow, i reallyy like =)



so, yeah! went & got my hair done today..definitely didn't turn out how i wanted. i even printed out the picture to show her how blonde i wanted, yeah..not even close to being blond. it's like the caramel color. 





 not at all what i wanted.


----------



## IcedMocha xOo (Jul 1, 2009)

Caramel is a pretty shade though. Ugh I hate when hairstylists don't get ur hair to the shade u want.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 1, 2009)

What color were you before?


----------



## xobaby89 (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_What color were you before?_

 

not a very good pic, but you can kinda see.. this was like 3 months ago.









idk what i should do about this hair.. i don't like it at all tho.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 2, 2009)

You should have lifted a lot more than caramel! Did you notice if it was bleach or not? Did you use box color before this? 
If you do not like it, go back! You paid for a service, you should like it. 
She should re-do it for no charge.


----------



## xobaby89 (Jul 2, 2009)

no, she told me she didn't want to use bleach..i'm thinking maybe she should have.

i'm going to wait about a week or so, see if i get used to it. if not i've got to go get something done!

i've been thinking..would there be a difference if i told ..whoever i go to next.. i want a white blonde, rather then just whatever the hell i got going on now? (if that makes sense)


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah, that makes sense. She probably use a high-lift blonding cream.
Bleach needs to be used if you want white. Depending what your natural undertones are you might to tone the hair after bleaching, it might turn too yellow or orange, toning will remove that so it will be white. 
Normally, you don't have to tell the hairstylist to use bleach. You are lifting more than 3 levels, you will need bleach.
I hope it turns out well for you!


----------



## xobaby89 (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Ah, that makes sense. She probably use a high-lift blonding cream.
Bleach needs to be used if you want white. Depending what your natural undertones are you might to tone the hair after bleaching, it might turn too yellow or orange, toning will remove that so it will be white. 
Normally, you don't have to tell the hairstylist to use bleach. You are lifting more than 3 levels, you will need bleach.
I hope it turns out well for you!_

 

okay this might be a stupid question, but what does toning it mean? do i do that myself of would the hairdresser do that too?

you've been a big help, thank you!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xobaby89* 

 
_okay this might be a stupid question, but what does toning it mean? do i do that myself of would the hairdresser do that too?

you've been a big help, thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No problem!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toning hair is done to neutralize brassy (yellow or yellow/orange) pigments. 
Bleach leaves the hair in a raw-pigment state & you need to add back the pigments.


----------

